# How long does cooked chicken stay good?



## I Are Baboon (Jul 10, 2002)

We cooked up a bunch of boneless chicken on Sunday.  Is it still safe to eat today without getting sick (today being Wednesday)?  I brought some in for lunch today.  It's been in the fridge since Sunday.


----------



## SpecialK (Jul 10, 2002)

If it smells and looks ok, I'd eat it.  I read that it's good for 3-4 days.  Don't waste the quality protein =)


----------



## craig777 (Jul 10, 2002)

I would say absolutely. I cook up lots of stuff on Sundays that I eat all week long, one of them being chicken breasts.  

Sunday is my cooking day.


----------



## I Are Baboon (Jul 10, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by craig777 *_
> I would say absolutely. I cook up lots of stuff on Sundays that I eat all week long, one of them being chicken breasts.
> 
> Sunday is my cooking day.




Cool!

How about choked chicken?  How long does _that _last?


----------



## Rob_NC (Jul 10, 2002)

The only GOOD chicken is a dead chicken.


----------



## craig777 (Jul 10, 2002)

> *Originally posted by I are Baboon*
> 
> How about choked chicken? How long does that last?


 
Well do you choke the chicken yourself or do you let MBC do it.


----------



## KataMaStEr (Jul 10, 2002)

My mom chocks my chicken the day before, I don???t like the idea of cooking now and eating it three days later, it just don???t taste the same.


----------



## I Are Baboon (Jul 10, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by KataMaStEr *_
> My mom chocks my chicken the day before, I don???t like the idea of cooking now and eating it three days later, it just don???t taste the same.




I don't care how it tastes.  I just want to make sure it won't make me sick.


----------



## w8lifter (Jul 10, 2002)

It'll be fine


----------



## J'Bo (Jul 10, 2002)

I eat my chicken for up to 7 days old in the fridge, but it doesnt taste as fresh.


----------

